# the rep system



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

is there anyway to find out whether you have been negged ?

or is it just me that can't work it out?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Click on user cp it will show a list of reps/negs


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

why do you care?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

JUICERWALES said:


> is there anyway to find out whether you have been negged ?
> 
> or is it just me that can't work it out?


I just negged you as a test....see if you can see it  :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Click on user cp it will show a list of reps/negs


My CP doesn't differentiate between them, the image on the left is always a questionmark.

Liking the new avi btw mate, like a young, white Ronnie C


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

MillionG said:


> My CP doesn't differentiate between them, the image on the left is always a questionmark.
> 
> Liking the new avi btw mate, like a young, skinny ass marathon running white Ronnie C


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

nope there is no way to tell unless the person negging you leaves a message saying you have been negged...or if you know your score then you can tell as obviously it will have gone down!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks for the reps Juicer from wales :lol: I think you meant to neg me tho as "ugly four eyed cvnt" dont seem very positive LMAO


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Use internet explorer, right click the box and go to image properties or some ****. Will say pos.jpg or neg.jpg


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

From the CP, Click on the rep link to get to the post. Attempt to rep yourself for the post. It tells you if it was positive or negative:thumb:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow it gives you loads of different things:

Negative

Even

Positive

Extremely postitive

Never knew that ...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Dave that's just what you want to hear 5 days out from a show totally decarbed and defatted.......yeah that rep that you got from me just now was a negative rep in case you are wondering.

Million G i appreciate the compliment as i feel skinny and like **** right now. Been on protein and 15 grams fat only for 9 days now sitting at 215lb at 5ft8 so hardly Ronnie Coleman but Dave can fvck right off LOL


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks for the reps Juicer from wales :lol: I think you meant to neg me tho as "ugly four eyed cvnt" dont seem very positive LMAO


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ok guys do this

follow the link to the post you have been repped on.

now try to rep yourself.

youwill get a pop up box that will tell you if you were positive repped or neg repped.

boom


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ps now positive rep me bitch


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> From the CP, Click on the rep link to get to the post. Attempt to rep yourself for the post. It tells you if it was positive or negative:thumb:





d4ead said:


> ok guys do this
> 
> follow the link to the post you have been repped on.
> 
> ...


too slow you schlag:whistling:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

curse you and your quick typeing skills or curse my gphone for its poor keyboard..

either way i owe you a rep for beating me.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

People keep saying Juicer doesn't make any positive posts but he's actually got quite alot of reps :laugh:

More than me anyway....Hint hint :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> People keep saying Juicer doesn't make any positive posts but he's actually got quite alot of reps :laugh:
> 
> More than me anyway....Hint hint :lol:


He's got 730 and a ban :confused1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Dan said:


> He's got 730 and a ban :confused1: :lol: :lol:


Still more than alot of people, considering he only posts **** according to others lol.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WRT said:


> Use internet explorer, right click the box and go to image properties or some ****. Will say pos.jpg or neg.jpg





d4ead said:


> ok guys do this
> 
> follow the link to the post you have been repped on.
> 
> ...





d4ead said:


> ps now positive rep me bitch


Thanks for those tips guys, didnt even know this and I am a mod. :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

He's banned? LOL


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

MillionG said:


> My CP doesn't differentiate between them, the image on the left is always a questionmark.
> 
> Liking the new avi btw mate, like a young, white Ronnie C


This issue will be fixed when we upgrade to vBulletin 4.

I can't give an accurate time for this yet becuase currently it's got far too many bugs in to risk moving UK-M over.

L


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

can i just add to this that the comment was aimed at juicerwales and not con/lois lane, and have sent my apologies by PM


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

^^^^somebody shoot this guy


----------

